# Axis Full Metal Jacket by Easton



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

I am going to buy some new arrows. I want to look into Axis full Metal Jacket. I heard this is one awesome arrow with a lot knock down power. I also heard the owner of Viking archery invented this arrow. What do you know abot these arrows good, bad, indifferent. What other arrows would you suggest for a 55lb compound bow, mainly used for Texas deer and hog hunting.
thanks in advance


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I shoot AXIS because they fly exceptionally well out of my bow in comparison to everything else I have tried. I've never had any issues with penetration (deer, hogs, elk, etc) or with shafts breaking after impact.

In my opinion it's a great shaft but as with anything else in archery you need to try them and see what works best for your setup. I'm shooting 70# with a 33" draw so my scenario is much different than yours.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I shoot 400 FMJ's outta my new AM32 and absolutely love them. I'd say it depends on what you want to accomplish with your bow. I usually try to go light and fast but this time decided to sacrafice speed for penetration. There is a very good carbon arrow field test review in the April edition of Bowhunting World magazine. Might be worth the few bucks to read it before you make a decision. And Viking archery did not invent these arrows........but I bet they wish they did.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome arrows. Just not a good fit for me. About the only knock I've ever heard on them is they will bend. 

Also, as arrows go, they are on the heavy side. I have a 26.5" draw, so I don't want to sacrifice that much speed. I personally shoot CX Maximas which are much lighter and are also extremely durable.

FMJ's are a perfect fit for somebody like AggieCowboy98. With a 33" draw  weight is not an issue. He should have speed to burn!! In fact, slowing down his arrow a bit probably helps with his broadhead accuracy.


----------



## Coach_Stew (Dec 29, 2004)

love em and want shoot anything else!


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

I started using them last year and I love them.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

Use them for hogs but never for deer. I guess they wouldnt be bad for deer. I just prefer not too. They are heavier which if you ask me is why they have more knock down power.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have a dozen and they shoot great. The only thing is they are heavy. They are smaller diameter and with the extra weight they will help in penetration. I don't think that you will pick up that much kinetic energy though. When I ran the numbers on my bow and chronographing the shafts the KE was not that much different than my X weave's which are a lot flatter shooting. I don't know anything about the owner of Viking being the person behind the shafts. They are a inverse of the Easton ACC's


----------



## GoneFishin0670 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am no Pro....But think they are a little heavy. Hunted them out of my bow Tech Allegiance at 68# a couple of years ago For Elk and Bear, Did not notice them being much differant considering the $$$$$
I Shoot Beamen ICS Hunters and Love Them, aside from the one occasional "wont fly straight" out of the dozen.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I shoot FMJ and I love'em. They work equally good on hogs and deer. Tim at Viking did invent them. Like everything else when sitting up your bow you need to try them out and see if they work for you.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY*

Take a look at Easton ACC's. Been shooting them for years.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I know a guy who shoots Axis FMJ and he also says there heavy and expensive. Never shot them myself, i shoot Beman ICS Hunters Elites and they work for me.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Since I started shooting back in 2001 I had been shooting the Easton 2414's and periodically experimented with some carbons. Last year I switched over to the Easton Axis 400's. I don't think I will ever switch to anything else. Last year I killed one doe, one hog, had complete passthroughs on both and the arrows still fly true.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are heavy ... but the kenetic energy associated with that should be sick with the right combination ... I wouldn't shoot anything else.

I used them for the first time in Wyoming about four years ago, and had a clean pass through on a spine shot whitetail ... !


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*FMJ's*

I used the FMJ's on my hunt to Africa and had complete passthrough's on all of my animals. I will continue to use them.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Jonboat said:


> I shoot FMJ and I love'em. They work equally good on hogs and deer. *Tim at Viking did invent them*. Like everything else when sitting up your bow you need to try them out and see if they work for you.


Sorry but Tim didn't invent them........from the horses mouth.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Clint Leopold said:


> Sorry but Tim didn't invent them........from the horses mouth.


But he probably thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

williamcr said:


> But he probably thought it was a good idea.


Yeah, and he probably wouldn't have opened up his new shop if he had.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

i shoot the axis and they are really good...... they are not as fast as as others i have shoot but there is not much in a deer that will stop them...... i shot a doe last year and when i shot her another doe spooked her and she turned as i shot the arrow went through her ribs on the right side and cut her hip bone in half on the left side and still came out clean..... she made it about 30 yards and droped not my best shot but she still made it for dinner


----------



## recondoc (May 27, 2006)

I must have gotten a bad batch last week. I picked up a dozen bare shafts 400s at Barkleys in Boerne. I got home to find one of the twelve really bent. Barkleys swapped that one out for me later that day.
I shoot a #53 Rytera Alien X at my Block 4x4 target. After 7 days of shooting the remaining shafts, all but 3 were bent beyond safe.
I figure these must have a bad heat treat in the aluminum. Maybe the alloy is holding the flex of the carbon core on impact. That's the only thing I can think could be going on. 
My neighbor has been shooting the same dozen Axis FMJ 400s for almost two years. They are all still straight and fly fine.
I'm waiting to see what Easton says. When a company has the logo "Expect the Best" I actually expect the best. Not something that is failing within a few days. Not at $10 a shaft anyhow.
Doc


----------

